# Seat Covers



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

Is anybody useing seat covers, my drivers seat is pretty fucked, I just want something in burgandy or something...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I have seat covers , check my gallery......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

There are a bunch of custom fit covers I can get through my shop man....Wet Okole, seat cover outlet, covercraft- etc etc, They are actually made FOR the car specifically- pretty nice too! You can get universal ones at walmart or advance auto parts, but they are "universal" and wont have ports for power accesories or lumbar if you have it, plus the stiching falls apart after awhile and they start shifting.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> There are a bunch of custom fit covers I can get through my shop man....Wet Okole, seat cover outlet, covercraft- etc etc, They are actually made FOR the car specifically- pretty nice too! You can get universal ones at walmart or advance auto parts, but they are "universal" and wont have ports for power accesories or lumbar if you have it, plus the stiching falls apart after awhile and they start shifting.


I dont want wet okle... what else do you have plan burgandy leather is sorta what im lookin for...


----------

